# What breed for me?



## doubleatraining (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm interested in getting a few goats this spring. I am familiar with a few breeds but I know there are tons of options. I'm going to be fencing in their area in the next few weeks and I'm shopping for the right LGD. They will be in with chickens. Fencing will be about 900' or so. Future fencing of 2 acres. 

The area used to be woods before it was roughly cleared/scraped. Now I have all this brush/weeds/yuk that wants to grow....in come the goats. If they can keep it trimmed down then hopefully in the next year or so grass will be given a chance. I don't want more than 2-3.

I'd like to keep a smallish breed. No huge Boar goats please. I don't mind horns. I don't really plan on doing any big breeding so I won't need any stinky boy goats. Although breeding once a year and selling the kids is an option. Eventually I'm interested in milking but I'm thinking that is years down the line. I'm not home enough to even consider it right now. 

Ideas? I know that this seems like a stupid question and a random mixed goat would work but they live a long time and I'd like to have my future goals in mind.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

Don't know your region, but I really like the Nigerians... they are pretty easy on the land and as far as parasite resistance in dairy breeds I think they are great. I have ND's 1 Lamancha and we have...not in with, separate.... Kiko Meat goats. The breeds we have we were very selective about. 1. parasite resistance is our no1 priority here. The Nd's to me are the easiest and gentlest on the land.


----------



## doubleatraining (Feb 1, 2013)

I've seen a few Nigerians advertised but I will read up more on them. I live in central/eastern NC. 

Are they friendly? I tend to make pets out of goats.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 1, 2013)

How quickly will you be ready to milk?  Are you male or female?  I ask because I am a man with large hands and when I visited with a ND breeder, me trying to milk an ND was not happening.  I have Nubians and have no problem milking.  I just got a LaMancha because I wanted to and know that they are great Milk Producers and typically have nice udders also.

If you want to Milk eventually, then get yourself a couple of nice Dairy Does and then you can breed them to a meat buck or Dairy buck and sell the offspring.


----------



## doubleatraining (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a LOT of learning to do before I think about milking. I'm thinking a year in the very miracle minimum. I work 24 hrs a day every other day so milking right now really isn't an option and I don't plan to be out of this career for many many years. I'd have to find someone to milk on the days that I couldn't....thats a whole other bag of worms. 

I'm female and have average hands. LOL I'm also single so I have NO idea what I would do with GALLONS of milk a day. I'd rather not have a big dairy goat that is going to give more milk than I know what to do with.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

Nigerians really are your best bet then. Meat goats are out of it, larger dairy goats are out, that leaves Nigerians and Pygmys really and Nigerians are a better bet. I little bit bigger but if you do decide to milk they can be milked and are good for it, they are very very friendly and loving, one of the most popular goats out there and you should have no issue finding them, they come in many colors and are very easy to care for and require very little. They can take all weather, can breed all year round too. Very good goats and I would recommend them 100% for you.


----------



## doubleatraining (Feb 1, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Nigerians really are your best bet then. Meat goats are out of it, larger dairy goats are out, that leaves Nigerians and Pygmys really and Nigerians are a better bet. I little bit bigger but if you do decide to milk they can be milked and are good for it, they are very very friendly and loving, one of the most popular goats out there and you should have no issue finding them, they come in many colors and are very easy to care for and require very little. They can take all weather, can breed all year round too. Very good goats and I would recommend them 100% for you.


Thank you for your help. I'm going to be researching them. I just wish I already had my fence up. LOL 

I'm not opposed to meat goats....I just won't be eating them. I have had goat meat before but I'd rather spend the money on a cow and eat that instead.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

doubleatraining said:
			
		

> I've seen a few Nigerians advertised but I will read up more on them. I live in central/eastern NC.
> 
> Are they friendly? I tend to make pets out of goats.


I am in central Piedmont region too!  

We have kids due in 10 days, 1 kid here and 3 does 2 bucks (that's for the ND) and the lamancha... 

when you are ready you could come see them... it will give you an idea of the size and personalities. Yes they are friendly. We will have "mini- manchas" too... hopefully in 5 months!  

I love my lamancha and full size goats are great but yes they need more land and they do eat more... which makes a difference when you need to buy hay when they run out of browse or it's winter etc.

Nothing wrong with big goats though!!!  Every goat owner is always going to advocate for their breed!   I have a poultry business so poultry and LGD's are my thing... I love the goats but I'm not "real into goats" like many people are..   Goats are enjoyable for sure, and I don't care what breed, they just are!  

We do have farm visits by appointment only... you can always pm me.  -- Oh, worth saying... NOT trying to sell you ANYTHING, just you may be close enough to get to see different kinds of goats and then you can visit another farm and see theirs.. til you figure out what you like best.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

oops just saw you were in central eastern... hmmmm..... there are breeders that would be closer for you.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes come on over and check the goats out! We've got three breeds here and could show you them and show you the Nigerian. I think they would be perfect for you. I really do.

And I agree with Southern. NOT TRYING TO SELL ANYTHING. I can't stand when people do that to me so I wouldn't do that to you and neither would she.


----------



## doubleatraining (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you so much for the offers. I'd LOVE to come see your goats and meet them. I'm really hoping to find a few really nice ones. 

Where are y'all located? I'm just north of Raleigh.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 1, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> oops just saw you were in central eastern... hmmmm..... there are breeders that would be closer for you.


She needs some goats ?  She's north or Raleigh?  Coinecidently I have some goats and I'm north east of Raleigh


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 1, 2013)

doubleatraining said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for the offers. I'd LOVE to come see your goats and meet them. I'm really hoping to find a few really nice ones.
> 
> Where are y'all located? I'm just north of Raleigh.


How far North?  I am equal distance between Wendell, Knightdale, Rolesville.


----------



## doubleatraining (Feb 1, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> doubleatraining said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Franklin County so not far from you at all.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking about you too  ONE FINE ACRE!   I figured you'd be closer too. Of course the op is welcome to see the variety we have. I love my ND's but I like having different kinds. 


and .... don't you sell something intended for Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  

Think polled buck or doeling....


----------



## doubleatraining (Feb 1, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Y'all are funny.


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 1, 2013)

If you are not into having a buck cus of smell a wether along with a doe would be an option.
Weathers are fixed boys so they don't get stinky like bucks. Boys can be just as sweet as the girls.

I have 2 mischievous pygmies, 2 playful super cute NDs, and 1 goofy loveable Nubian.
My place is just under 2 acres. I would recommend any of these just because I love them. Nubians are full size so may not be what would work for you. But you can find mini Nubians which started from crossing ND with Nubian. 

I have a full time office job so understand busy schedule. My relax time is coming home and hanging out with all my critters. They really help in destressing. The main thing is finding a routine involving the goats that fits with you. You may even find ways to do more with them such as a milk schedule down the road after having them for awhile. I think of mine as pets with benefit.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 1, 2013)

doubleatraining said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I buy my hay and feed in Youngsville.  Be glad to have you come out sometime.  Replied to your PM.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 1, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only have the one polled buck and we had one polled doeling, "Snowflake".

I don't think either are for sale right now.  I'm thinking you want to wait and see if I get a polled buck kid next time?


----------



## doubleatraining (Feb 1, 2013)

While y'all are discussing it....why would you want a polled buck/doe? I've always been around goats with horns and not had a problem. My Dad's mutt goats both have horns and there aren't issues....just curious.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a polled doe.  I want to add a polled buck to our other bucks.

Yes, I like horns. I also am not into dis-budding.  I have no problem with others that do dis-bud and I understand why they disbud.

I like having the polled genes in my herd.  Many people have a moral issue with dis-budding and so it is nicee to have kids that are naturally polled. There is a lot of negativity towards horned animals so there are people who are horrified at the thought of having horns and at the same time are horrified about burning  a baby goats head. 

I like the handles on my goats but having the gene is nice. 

@ 1 Fine- I know you are using your buck... I have about 3 to look at and I'm not ready anyway. If Katie has polled kids I will just retain them.  But then I stilllll need to keep my eye open for another doe!


----------



## doubleatraining (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok thanks. I think I'd like them with horns. Not that I have a problem will polled ones but horns have never been a problem....and like you said when my Dad's need to be relocated and are being stubborn...they make GREAT handles. LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

Ah don't listen to them. Horned goats are best!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 1, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I have a polled doe.  I want to add a polled buck to our other bucks.
> 
> Yes, I like horns. I also am not into dis-budding.  I have no problem with others that do dis-bud and I understand why they disbud.
> 
> ...


You've never asked if I would be interested in renting Caspian 

You got a Katie?  I got a Katie too.  I call her "Big Nose Kate"

And I swear I do not understand why anyone would have "moral" issue towards disbudding.  
We found it very unpleasant at first.  But, we realized they carry on just as much when run the clippers on their head, as when you put the iron on their head.  And, as soon as you take them back outside, they act like nothing ever happened.

Besides, my wife has worked with livestock many years.  She thinks that "banding" is cruel.  Easy on the owner, harder on the animal.  All of our wethers get castrated.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 1, 2013)

doubleatraining said:
			
		

> Ok thanks. I think I'd like them with horns. Not that I have a problem will polled ones but horns have never been a problem....and like you said when my Dad's need to be relocated and are being stubborn...they make GREAT handles. LOL


The standard for dairy animals is to be "hornless".

You cannot show dairy animals with horns.

Nothing wrong with having horms.

Dairy goats, and ND's in particular have horns that are more straight up, as opposed to curved back like the meat breeds.

Straw Hat likes horns.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 1, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> doubleatraining said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, we don't do horns because we show, and because we have little kids who play with them all the time and right at eye level with those horns.  I love the looks of them and all but we disbud here.  If I could find a nice polled buck though, I would be all over it.  All of the polled bucks I have seen in person around here have not impressed me as a dairy person----someday I might find one that has what I am looking for and is polled.

You won't be disappointed with a Nigerian Dwarf.  If you are wanting milk, look for one who has good milk lines though.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm messing about the horns. I think most on here know how much I love horns and that I am not a fan of disbudding at all. Buuuut I will say, I totally get why people do it, I respect that, and I'm not going to tell them to not disbud and I certainly don't think it's cruel. Like you said OFA, they scream and cry then you release them and their hopping around like nothing happened. That's goats for ya!

FTR I'm against me disbudding. I myself would not do it but I don't care if others do it. It's their choice. Also you have a point about dairy goats. Their horn go UP not back and to the side like meat goats.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 1, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I'm messing about the horns. I think most on here know how much I love horns and that I am not a fan of disbudding at all. Buuuut I will say, I totally get why people do it, I respect that, and I'm not going to tell them to not disbud and I certainly don't think it's cruel. Like you said OFA, they scream and cry then you release them and their hopping around like nothing happened. That's goats for ya!
> 
> FTR I'm against me disbudding. I myself would not do it but I don't care if others do it. It's their choice. Also you have a point about dairy goats. Their horn go UP not back and to the side like meat goats.


I think there is probably a reason why the "standard" is different for meat goats than dairy.  Dairy animals are more intensely managed and are brought into milking parlors in close quarters.  Meat goats, particularly when people took an interest in the US and boars were first introduced were on range land without LGD protection.  They really needed those horns, they are naturally for protection against predators.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, dairy goats were brought into close quarters twice a day and had to be close to both humans and other goats. Horns can be an issue when that happens. Removing of horns was beneficial because it kept does and people safe. Meat goats are out on land 100% of the time and they are not in close corners and have the ability to move away or escape another goat. People were not with the goat often therefore they were not a danger to them either. There was good reason to remove the horns on dairy goats when there is no reason to remove them from meat goats and I think that this has stuck with each class. Meat goats nearly always have horns and most dairy goats are disbudded.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 1, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yes, dairy goats were brought into close quarters twice a day and had to be close to both humans and other goats. Horns can be an issue when that happens. Removing of horns was beneficial because it kept does and people safe. Meat goats are out on land 100% of the time and they are not in close corners and have the ability to move away or escape another goat. People were not with the goat often therefore they were not a danger to them either. There was good reason to remove the horns on dairy goats when there is no reason to remove them from meat goats and I think that this has stuck with each class. Meat goats nearly always have horns and most dairy goats are disbudded.


Darn, I think you agreed with me


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes sir! 

I think we agree with each other in most everything, we just have a little different way of saying it or a slight difference in opinion.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok we hijacked another thread.

The OP wants some goats, let's get em some.

You don't want to milk now, but that may be in your future.

Easiest goats to start with are wethers. But, if you want to milk in the future they are no good.

You can get does, and not breed but they are not going to be happy believe me, we are holding some to breed in Feb and March and they aren't very happy. When they come into heat they get you know...... in the mood.

You could get doe and kid and just let the kid nurse.

Like everyone else, I'm not trying to sell you anything in that we seem to just accumulate goats....... We keep getting more and none of them ever leave.

Heck, I might let you test drive a couple


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 1, 2013)

Warning G.A.S. is contagious....


----------

